
The daily tomato: How to maintain focus and kick ass on multiple projects - ryanwaggoner
http://www.ryanwaggoner.com/2010/11/the-daily-tomato-how-to-maintain-focus-and-kick-ass-on-multiple-projects
======
RBr
For me, maintaining focus is about planning.

I found that taking one afternoon a week (usually Tuesdays for some reason),
removing all distractions and simply thinking about my big picture goals and
what I need to do to get there solves a number of issues - including
maintaining focus on multiple projects.

This gives me time to step back and think about the big picture. I don't often
get caught up in the small stuff anymore and giving myself time to step out of
the day-to-day race lets me see things a little more clearly.

Usually, what happens is that I find myself pushing back the "multiple
projects" that don't contribute to my larger goals. At the same time, I've
noticed that I can see where smaller projects should combine and will
eventually work alongside my big lofty plans to take over the world.

It's a simple thing, but stepping back regularly for an afternoon once a week
is one of the most productive things I do and one of the best ways I have to
maintain focus in my own personal flurry of activity.

------
edanm
I love the Pomodoro Technique. I've been using it for a few months to improve
my work and getting amazing results.

I like it so much, I'm building Pomodoro Planner
(<http://www.pomodoroplanner.com>), a task-management tool based on the
Pomodoro Technique. It's still in a limited beta phase, but it's become a tool
I personally use every day.

If you want to take part in the beta, you can sign up here:
<http://app.pomodoroplanner.com/accounts/register/>.

~~~
JeffL
Really cool app. I've been trying it out today. (I had been using the Keep
Focused utility previously.)

The difficulty I'm having with your app is after my pomodoro finishes, you
have the clock ticking upward and it doesn't stop. I need it to either stop
counting up after 5 minutes and/or turn red, otherwise I totally forget to
start another pomodoro, since I'm not always that good at taking breaks or I
want to finish up one line of code before going on break and am liable to
forget. But maybe I'm just a Pomodoro noob. =)

~~~
edanm
Would you prefer a sound effect for when the 5-minute count is done?

The reasoning right now is that some people might want longer than a 5 minute
break, but still want to keep their eye on how long a break they've taken. We
could add a sound effect at the 5 minute mark but keep the count going.

In any case, thanks for your feedback and thanks for trying the app out! I'm
glad you found it of value!

~~~
JeffL
A simple color change or font change on the browser tab would do it, though
I'm not sure if that's technically possible. Maybe another idea could be a
popup when it's done where you can choose how long you want your break?

------
desigooner
a shameless plug for my site:

<http://tomato-timer.com>

On a side note, does it make sense to implement a custom timer for the
Pomodoro / Breaks?!

~~~
strick
another shameless plug for my own site as well:
<http://minutestocountdown.com/>

experimental: send a text or call to set a timer when you aren't near a
computer

------
steveklabnik
I semi secretly released a gem related to the pomodoro technique on Saturday:

<http://rubygems.org/gems/pomodoro>
<https://github.com/steveklabnik/pomodoro/>

Basically, it builds off of the noprocrast gem (metioned here:
<http://rfw.posterous.com/33144299> ) to toggle your sites in conjunction with
the timer.

It's still a bit rough around the edges, but somebody may find it useful...

------
rorymarinich
Can somebody passionate explain what Pomodoro is? When I Google it all I get
are sauce recipes; I'd love if an enthusiast for the system could explain to
me what makes it so effective and nice.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
Basically just timeboxing for 25-minute sprints:

<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>

~~~
rorymarinich
Thanks, Ryan!

------
jrnkntl
I would love to have enough projects that I could fill my day with in 25
minute intervals. I'll just stick to 1 project-a-day.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I have three side projects I'm working on, so it takes about 90 mins with
5-min breaks between each. Some days I work on a particular project longer if
I'm in the mood; 25 mins is the minimum.

